# SW of Raleigh, NC (Holly Springs, Cary, Fuquay Varina, etc). Any gamers about?



## Green Knight (May 15, 2007)

Hello, all. I may be moving up to Holly Springs, NC in a couple months, so I thought I'd ask if there were any gamers in the neighborhood. So any gaming groups up here who could use a player? 

Also, any game stores in the area? I found All Fun & Games, which is about 15 minutes from where I'll be living, but I'd like to find some more. So can anyone point me to any other game stores in the area? Thanks.


----------



## scholz (May 22, 2007)

We are in Raleigh, but have some people come from near Holly Springs.
Our Mutants and Masterminds roster is currently full of regulars, but I am instituting a Reserve Member idea for people who can't commit to weekly games, and to fill in when we are missing people, or it makes sense storywise to bring some 'specialists' to help.

Raleigh has three other game stores worth noting.
*Foundation's Edge* - Near NCSU (Mostly Comics but some gaming)
*Hobby Masters* - On Creedmore (Mostly Models, but a pretty substantial game and miniature selection), don't expect expert advice there though, unless you are building a RC Airplane.
*Lost Goblin* - On Atlantic/Spring Forest Game store with regular game tables, pretty decent selection, helpful staff.


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 24, 2007)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> Hello, all. I may be moving up to Holly Springs, NC in a couple months, so I thought I'd ask if there were any gamers in the neighborhood. So any gaming groups up here who could use a player?




Hello Green Knight --

I am moving out to Cary in early June, and I am getting some players together for a D&D 3.5 game I plan on GMing.  It looks like I have 2-3 players so far, so adding another shouldn't be a problem!  You can email me at molivia [at] sbcglobal [dot] net, and we can chat about the game and whether we have similar gaming likes and dislikes.

Matt
catsclaw


----------



## Green Knight (May 25, 2007)

> We are in Raleigh, but have some people come from near Holly Springs.
> Our Mutants and Masterminds roster is currently full of regulars, but I am instituting a Reserve Member idea for people who can't commit to weekly games, and to fill in when we are missing people, or it makes sense storywise to bring some 'specialists' to help.




Sounds interesting. I know I'd love to play a Mutants & Masterminds game. Been wanting to play one ever since I got the first edition book. 



> Raleigh has three other game stores worth noting.
> Foundation's Edge - Near NCSU (Mostly Comics but some gaming)
> Hobby Masters - On Creedmore (Mostly Models, but a pretty substantial game and miniature selection), don't expect expert advice there though, unless you are building a RC Airplane.
> Lost Goblin - On Atlantic/Spring Forest Game store with regular game tables, pretty decent selection, helpful staff.




Lost Goblin looks interesting, although it's the farthest. I'm gonna have to go check it out before I head back to Miami (I'm in NC, now, visiting my sister). They even have a banner ad, here. Thought it was funny when I first read your reply, and I caught sight of the banner.  



> Hello Green Knight --
> 
> I am moving out to Cary in early June, and I am getting some players together for a D&D 3.5 game I plan on GMing. It looks like I have 2-3 players so far, so adding another shouldn't be a problem! You can email me at molivia [at] sbcglobal [dot] net, and we can chat about the game and whether we have similar gaming likes and dislikes.
> 
> ...




E-mail away! 

It's not definite, and if I do move, it'll be about three months from now. Still, be nice to know what I can expect in the way of gaming around here (I'm investigating all sorts of things before I make the decision to move up here or not, this being one of them). One can only hope that I have better luck finding a Ravenloft game in NC than in Miami.


----------

